# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Corrie chiefs 'look for Jack's new flame'

## Abigail

DS

Coronation Street producers are looking for a new love for Jack Duckworth, a report has claimed.

Show boss Kim Crowther will lead a meeting this week to make a decision after the character's wife Vera died on Friday, according to the People.

A source told the paper: "Friday's episode was a blockbuster but the powers-that-be now need to find Jack a new love interest.

"He has always prided himself on being bone idle at home so he'll be totally lost without Vera."

Bookmakers have also opened books on the subject, with Betty Williams the 2-1 favourite and Doreen Fenwick next at 3-1.

----------

tammyy2j (21-01-2008)

----------


## Katy

Jack can't get a new flame, although it would be nice to see him and Betty get along, they both need someone.

----------


## Siobhan

vera is only just dead, he can't be looking already and he will never fit with anyone.. it is Jack and Vera not jack and someone else   :Angry:

----------


## alan45

FFS Vera isnt even cold yet and already they are seeking a replacement. WISE UP.
I thought with Liz leaving and Bills health not being great that they were going to make things easier for him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Old V would be spinning in her grave  :Big Grin:

----------

*funky*monkey* (17-02-2008)

----------


## CrazyLea

It won't happen. We won't allow it  :Thumbsdown: . Can't see that being too popular with *anyone* tbh.. 

Jack and V forever  :Wub:  (so to speak).

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think he should start dating someone called Jill  :Cool:

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl: . I was thinking then  :Searchme:  Jill? Why Jill?? Then it hit me.. Jack and Jill  :Rotfl: . 

Bad joke Chris  :Nono:

----------


## Abbie

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :Sad: 
It hasnt even been that long

----------


## SBmad08

They can't do that!

----------


## Katy

i had to read that jill thing a couple of times before i got it. 

I think he needs more a companion rather then a flame.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i can see him and doreen having a laugh

----------


## Abbie

> i had to read that jill thing a couple of times before i got it. 
> 
> I think he needs more a companion rather then a flame.


I agree, I mean I want Jack to be happy and everything but I just think a flame? No, I dont wnat him to be with anyone like that. I know thats sounds mean, But its Jack! And it was Jack and Vera! And they were together for 50 years!

----------


## Perdita

NO, NO, NO, with Vera not even cold in her grave.  :Angry:

----------


## Chloe

> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> i had to read that jill thing a couple of times before i got it. 
> 
> I think he needs more a companion rather then a flame.
> 
> 
> I agree, I mean I want Jack to be happy and everything but I just think a flame? No, I dont wnat him to be with anyone like that. I know thats sounds mean, But its Jack! And it was Jack and Vera! And they were together for 50 years!


I agree with you Abbie. Often people in Jack's situation may have a "companion" in the sense of partner for social occasions, evenings out, dances etc, but very few go on to remarry. I really can't see Jack being romantically linked with anyone else - Jack and Vera were of the generation who married for life, and would see remarriage/another intimate relationship  as infidelity.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Katy
> ...


Exactly, I mean I just couldnt imagine it and if it happened it would ruin Jacks character and Veras memory

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think it is far to soon for the writers to be thinking of a new partner for Bill. With Bill's health not being so great I can see him leaving the street before the end of the year.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


I think it is too soon even for a companion for Jack, I don't think he has realised that Vera is gone yet, anyway and I doubt he is interested in companionship or a romance.

----------


## Abigail

Jack Duckworth is to have women competing for his affections in Coronation Street.

The character (Bill Tarmey) was heartbroken by the death of wife Vera (Liz Dawn) in January, but will have new love interests beating down his door in the coming months.

An ITV1 insider told The Sun: âEveryone is feeling desperately sorry for Jack but there are brighter skies ahead for him.

âThe script writers are planning to introduce a couple of female characters into his life.â

However, although one woman will be at least ten years younger than Jack, she will face competition from Weatherfield veterans Rita Sullivan (Barbara Knox) and Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls).

The source added: âThe loss of Vera opens up all manner of strong storylines for Jack. There is a lot of scope for things he never would have dared get away with before.

âBill will drop regularly in and out of the show and Jackâs turbulent life will allow just for that.â

Show bosses held a meeting last month to decide on a new flame for Jack following the departure of Liz Dawn after 34 years.

----------


## valda

I'm sorry for butting in I agree with you I  really can not see Jack with a new flame as he did love Vera even if he did play around now and again when they were married in thier early days  . its far too soon to think of a new flame  . even if she is younger than him  I can't see Rita or Audrey with him so why would they be bothered ?  :Searchme:  .

----------


## *funky*monkey*

> Old V would be spinning in her grave


LOl! I think its too soon...

----------

